
Let me assess your company logo design for FREE - logomet
Hi, I do logo design and brand identity (blooform.com)
Post your logo here and I&#x27;ll give you feedback!
======
sebscholl
Sure,
[https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/955472286353518592/UBXQ...](https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/955472286353518592/UBXQwjac_400x400.jpg)

~~~
logomet
If it is an unique design it’s actually goood. It will work no matter how and
where you use it. Just make sure any other company doesn’t already use it.

